# Piratecat Wannabe's!!! Is it just me?



## Allanon

For a while now I've been noticing Piratecat (the admin yes) look-a-likes. Going by the IQ displayed in their posts, profiles and name's _(for example: Apocalyptic Kitty, Pyruhtkat, PirateOfTheCattibean)_ I'm not under the impression they're regular posters making 'prank' posts. 
 I for one think they're plain annoying. Now I know it's usually best to just set them to ignore and leave it at that but I was just wondering doesn't anyone else find this just... sorta.... rude? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Or does piratecat just think copy*cats* are the highest form of flattery?


----------



## Crothian

The ridicule of the name I find amusing and the posts themseves have never seemed out of line.  I don't know who controls each one, but the ones I do know are good people and not meaning any harm.


----------



## the Jester

Piratecat is really cool.  Personally, I think we need to let the false kitties do as they will so they get lulled into a sense of complacency.  Then we'll spring, and after we catch 'em we'll bbq them up.  Yum!  Right, Alsih2o?


----------



## Pyruhtkat

Whue woodn't wannabe a wannabe?


----------



## Hand of Evil

Well, I did want to be the 'Piratecat's Lost Paw' but that just did not sound right.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty

Allanon said:
			
		

> I for one think they're plain annoying. Now I know it's usually best to just set them to ignore and leave it at that but I was just wondering doesn't anyone else find this just... sorta.... rude?




Annoying? You dare address your future ruler in that way? Oh, there will be a _very special place_ for you in the new order when the revolution comes. Statues in my honor aren't so easy to build, you know, especially when you're the one working the steel mines, hauling the ore, and erecting the statues - all without the use of anything more advanced than rudimentary tools! Bwuhahahah!



			
				Pyruhtkat said:
			
		

> Whue woodn't wannabe a wannabe?




A copy of a copy is never as good as the original. Go clone yourself!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Oh now you've done it...gone and brought them all out. Anyone got the catnip to confuse them?


----------



## Darrin Drader

Allanon said:
			
		

> Going by the IQ displayed in their posts, profiles and name's _(for example: Apocalyptic Kitty, Pyruhtkat, PirateOfTheCattibean)_ I'm not under the impression they're regular posters making 'prank' posts.




I know the identity of 2 of the 3 and they are regulars making prank posts.

Bad kitties!


----------



## Allanon

Ah well, just goes to show that too much coffee and strict deadlines make Allanon a grumpy guy. 

 Rereading my post the IQ comment seems slightly too venomous. Sorry about that. 

 I'll just go to sleep know and hope my mood will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Demonic Kitty

Allanon said:
			
		

> I'll just go to sleep know and hope my mood will be better tomorrow.



_IF YOU LIVE TO SEE TOMORROW, *MORTAL!*_

*Your soul is destined to be devoured by the spirits of motherless panda bears, you cannot avoid your fate!!*


----------



## Darrin Drader

Demonic Kitty said:
			
		

> _IF YOU LIVE TO SEE TOMORROW, *MORTAL!*_
> 
> *Your soul is destined to be devoured by the spirits of motherless panda bears, you cannot avoid your fate!!*




Mmmhmmm. Aren't you missing something -like maybe a picture that looks like PKitty? Doesn't Apocalyptic Kitty already have the menacing schtick down? Try again.


----------



## Demonic Kitty

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Mmmhmmm. Aren't you missing something -like maybe a picture that looks like PKitty? Doesn't Apocalyptic Kitty already have the menacing schtick down? Try again.



The mortal must be patient, for Photoshop  does not comply with the demands of the damned.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Then you posted prematurely. You're a premature poster.


----------



## Demonic Kitty

How can it be that I can rip the soul from out your body and use it as toilet paper yet I cannot bend a simple image editing program to my will!?!?!?


----------



## Demonic Kitty

_YES! THE DIGITAL REPLICATION OF MY VISAGE HAS COME TO FRUITION!  ALL SHALL BOW BEFORE ME AND DESPAIR!!_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Another one??

...I thought it was a rule that PKitty was to never reproduce in any way/shape/form, cloning included.


----------



## Angcuru

In the words of that dude from Jurassic Park:  "Life will find a way."


----------



## Darrin Drader

*Demonic Cat is a clone of a clone!*

Demonic Cat isn't simply a clone, but a copy of a clone. 

Check this out. We all know Piratecat:






Now, here's Apocalyptic Kitty:




You'll notice that the shirt has changed to solid white, the hook has blood on it, and the cat now has a golden tooth on the upper left. Perhapse the most striking change, though, is that the kitty's one good eye is now somewhat slanted where Piratecat and Pyruhtkat have simple dots.

Now, here's Demonic Kitty:




Like Apoc Kitty, he has a solid colored shirt. Also like Apoc Kitty, the hook is bloody. Again, like Apoc Kitty, the tooth in the upper left is a different color, though now it is red and not gold. Finally, the most telling piece of evidence, the one good eye is slanted, like Apoc Kitty's.

By the evidence I have just presented, I assert that Demonic Kitty is not a Piratecat clone, but in fact a clone of Apocalyptic Kitty. Since he is a copy of a copy, he has less genetic integrity than the first generation clones. Also, because he is a second generation clone, you will notice that his evil tendencies have increased over the one he has copied. As much as I hate to say it, this means that Apocalyptic Kitty has more credibility than this miscreant. 

What a shame.


----------



## jdavis

Gee I don't know the identities of any of them but I'm ok with that (as long as Apoc Kitty will stop crashing the boards with his evil).


----------



## the Jester

Where's the _good_ kitty-clone?  Angelkitty, or something?


----------



## LightPhoenix

I say we get rid of the _real_ Piratecat... less admin duties means more time to update the story hour!


----------



## hong

I disclaim all responsibility.


Hong "no, really" Ooi


----------



## Hand of Evil

Three votes to ban them all!


----------



## Piratecat's Left Paw

Personally, I don't see a problem with any of them.

At best they're mildly amusing.
At worst they're mildly annoying.

It could be worse...


----------



## Hand of Evil

Piratecat's Left Paw said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't see a problem with any of them.
> 
> At best they're mildly amusing.
> At worst they're mildly annoying.
> 
> It could be worse...




Stolen user name idea!  I take up the cry, ban them all, ban them all, hunt them like witches and burn them.  Seach the seven seas and the sea of the unknown worlds and take their nine lives.  Arrrrrr!


----------



## KidCthulhu

Mmmmm.  Multiple Piratecats.  And it wouldn't even be cheating.


----------



## diaglo

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.  Multiple Piratecats.  And it wouldn't even be cheating.




virtually...


----------



## Tom Cashel

All we need is NinjaDog to chase all the kitties away...


----------



## Hand of Evil

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> All we need is NinjaDog to chase all the kitties away...



Whatever happen to him?  He did not stay around long, or is he just lurking?


----------



## NinjaDog

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> All we need is NinjaDog to chase all the kitties away...





 I have been biding my time. Planning. Witing for my chance to usurp the privateer feline and his sissy group of posers.


 i have also been learning to make Miso soup. Good stuff, that.

 But mostly plotting.


----------



## Doc_Souark

But the sad part is that PirateCat himself is a wannabe


----------



## Doc_Souark

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.  Multiple Piratecats.  And it wouldn't even be cheating.




But you'll have to move to Utah KC.


----------



## Harlock

Let them stay.  "They make kinda giggle" afterall.  Besides, NinjaDog will rule the boards.


----------



## KnowTheToe

They make me giggle like a little school girl.


----------



## KnowTheToe

Pyruhtkat said:
			
		

> Whue woodn't wannabe a wannabe?





Unlike New Coke or Coke II, Pyruhtkat is better than the real thing.


----------



## Piratecat's Left Paw

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Stolen user name idea!  I take up the cry, ban them all, ban them all, hunt them like witches and burn them.  Seach the seven seas and the sea of the unknown worlds and take their nine lives.  Arrrrrr!




As I told you...  It could be worse.

But look on the bright side...  At the very least, I'm not evil, I'm not stupid and I don't quote myself in my own signature.  I'm not even really a clone.

And now we can form that Dismembered Appendage Suppourt Group you've always wanted.  I'm sure Venca's got some bits and pieces lying around here somewhere that'd be willing to join up.  You could get out of that cookie jar for a change.  We could go grab dinner and a movie or something.


----------



## Umbran

Piratecat's Left Paw said:
			
		

> I'm not even really a clone.




Hm.  I guess that leaves you as a "derivative work" then?


----------



## Duncan Haldane

Baraendur said:
			
		

> By the evidence I have just presented, I assert that Demonic Kitty is not a Piratecat clone, but in fact a clone of Apocalyptic Kitty. Since he is a copy of a copy, he has less genetic integrity than the first generation clones. Also, because he is a second generation clone, you will notice that his evil tendencies have increased over the one he has copied. As much as I hate to say it, this means that Apocalyptic Kitty has more credibility than this miscreant.




Doesn't it depend on whether he is an analog copy or a digital copy?  Digital copies don't degrade, analog do.

Duncan


----------



## Breakstone

Now the real question is, in "they make kinda giggle," who is this "Kinda" mentioned, and why do piratecat clones make him or her giggle?


...What?


----------



## the Jester

Piratecat's Left Paw said:
			
		

> As I told you...  It could be worse.
> 
> But look on the bright side...  At the very least, I'm not evil, I'm not stupid and I don't quote myself in my own signature.  I'm not even really a clone.
> 
> And now we can form that Dismembered Appendage Suppourt Group you've always wanted.  I'm sure Venca's got some bits and pieces lying around here somewhere that'd be willing to join up.  You could get out of that cookie jar for a change.  We could go grab dinner and a movie or something.




Dude- are you hitting on Hand of Evil??

[reconsidered comment about 'hand love' and left it out]


----------



## hong

the Jester said:
			
		

> Dude- are you hitting on Hand of Evil??
> 
> [reconsidered comment about 'hand love' and left it out]


----------



## Piratecat's Left Paw

the Jester said:
			
		

> Dude- are you hitting on Hand of Evil??
> 
> [reconsidered comment about 'hand love' and left it out]




So what, I can't enjoy a meal and entertainment in the company of a fellow disembodied limb without allisions to an ulterior motive?  Honestly, what would Eric's Grandmother think?

Sometimes it's almost like I'm back in junior high school...
Or a thursday night Fox Channel sitcom.


----------



## Hand of Evil

the Jester said:
			
		

> Dude- are you hitting on Hand of Evil??
> 
> [reconsidered comment about 'hand love' and left it out]



hey, watch it...causes blindness.


----------



## Piratecat's Left Paw

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> hey, watch it...causes blindness.




And hairy palms.


----------



## Robbert Raets

Piratecat's Left Paw said:
			
		

> And hairy palms.



 Hey!

 BTW, isn't _Left Paw_ one of the many American Slang Terms Meaning Homosexual?


----------



## the Jester

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> BTW, isn't _Left Paw_ one of the many American Slang Terms Meaning Homosexual?




Uh... not to the best of this American's knowledge.


----------



## Harlock

South Paw means left handed... is that what you're thinking of?


----------



## Angelikitty

Long have we held the evil that threatens this board in our solemn gaze and wept for those who must suffer their taunts and mockery.  Now we can sit idly by no longer, and shall join the fray in hopes of delivering a few lost souls from the scourge of the clones.


----------



## the Jester

Yay for the nice kitties!


----------



## Pyruhtkat

Angelikitty said:
			
		

> Long have we held the evil that threatens this board in our solemn gaze and wept for those who must suffer their taunts and mockery.  Now we can sit idly by no longer, and shall join the fray in hopes of delivering a few lost souls from the scourge of the clones.




Huh? Due you alwaze talk like that? It must be very hard fur you to order at drivthrus.


----------



## Angelikitty

Ye dare to speak of that most foul of institutions, the most foul gate to iniquity and vice ever developed by the human mind, the drivethrough?  Your evil truly knows know bounds.  If one need proof of its sickly taint, you need only gaze upon a mirror and see how it has corrupted thine viseage.


----------



## Pyruhtkat

Angelikitty said:
			
		

> If one need proof of its sickly taint, you need only gaze upon a mirror and see how it has corrupted thine viseage.




 My vise wuz left too me by my daddie. It is speshul. Even if it is aged.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty

Angelikitty said:
			
		

> Long have we held the evil that threatens this board in our solemn gaze and wept for those who must suffer their taunts and mockery.  Now we can sit idly by no longer, and shall join the fray in hopes of delivering a few lost souls from the scourge of the clones.




Fie! Do not listen to the lies of this charlatan. This one will lead you right down the road to hell! He is an enemy to thse boards and he speaks nothing but lies. On the other hand, if you want to watch come action, just wait until he gets into it with Demonic Kitty. Fun for the whole family!


----------



## Demonic Kitty

Angelikitty said:
			
		

> Ye dare to speak of that most foul of institutions, the most foul gate to iniquity and vice ever developed by the human mind, the drivethrough?  Your evil truly knows know bounds.  If one need proof of its sickly taint, you need only gaze upon a mirror and see how it has corrupted thine viseage.



_*WHY ARE YOU STILL ALIVE!?*  I though I had locked you in an extraplanar prison constructed from the femurs of newborn koala bears and filled it with Jackjumper Ants from Australia!  CURSE YOU!_


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty

Demonic Kitty said:
			
		

> _*WHY ARE YOU STILL ALIVE!?*  I though I had locked you in an extraplanar prison constructed from the femurs of newborn koala bears and filled it with Jackjumper Ants from Australia!  CURSE YOU!_



 So that's what that was. I was under the impression it was just another one of your silly evil collections, so I tossed it out with your "I [heart] Orcus" T-shirts. Next time try casting him into the fiery pit of despair on level 397 of the Abyss. He may not die, but at least it will take a few millenium for him to escape.


----------



## jdavis

Uh oh it's a clone catfight..........


----------



## Umbran

jdavis said:
			
		

> Uh oh it's a clone catfight..........




Yeah. Talk about your self-referential humor.


----------



## Hand of Evil

jdavis said:
			
		

> Uh oh it's a clone catfight..........



It is not the type I would be interested in.


----------



## Piratecat

My brain hurts.


----------



## Pyruhtkat

Piratecat said:
			
		

> My brain hurts.




 That happinz to me all the tyme!

 Yew no. I JUST noticed yore pitcher. You are HANDSOME!

 Very speshul.


----------



## Allanon

Oh not another one... this thread is evil, like moths to the flame it serves only to rally the pests to post more. I should have never created it.. N.E.V.E.R.!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Oh wait, it's the real Piratecat this time. 
  I think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  This is all very confusing, is there no limit to the madness on this board?


----------



## Angelikitty

Piratecat said:
			
		

> My brain hurts.



 Would you prefer Tylenol, aspirin, Advil, Motrin, Aleve?  I carry many such things in my travels, as my appearance is almost always met with incredulity at first.  Being an emmisary of the divine is sometimes a difficult position for mortals to accept.  

Oh, and Demonic Kitty, your feeble attempts to contain my greatness with your paltry koala bones could not have ever held any hope.  I was only delayed as I wept for those cute and cuddly koalas who had to die for your rude behavior.


----------



## Piratecat's Left Paw

Piratecat said:
			
		

> My brain hurts.




For that matter, so does your stump.


----------



## KnowTheToe

These guys are like gremmlins and someone just through them in the pool


----------



## Dimwhit

We should set down a virtual bowl of poisoned milk in this thread and see what happens...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> We should set down a virtual bowl of poisoned milk in this thread and see what happens...



 Or poisoned kool aid like others have done.


----------



## guedo79

I never said the Kool Aid was poisoned!

Why do you mention it? do you want some?


----------



## Piratcut

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Or poisoned kool aid like others have done.




Poisoned milk is just like catnip to us! Do you want to spawn a litter of "Drunk Piratecat Wannabe" threads?


----------



## guedo79

uh oh, you said Drunk. Your going to get this thread closed.  At least according to KnowTheToe.


----------



## reapersaurus

CLASSIC thread.


----------



## Copy cat

My brain hurts.

I just don't feel myself today.


----------



## the Jester

D00d!

This Copy Cat guy, from Kinkos- was that _me_ in a moment of... er... less lucidity or something?

I work there, after all.

Say it isn't so!!!


----------



## Copy cat

the Jester said:
			
		

> D00d!
> 
> This Copy Cat guy, from Kinkos- was that _me_ in a moment of... er... less lucidity or something?
> 
> I work there, after all.
> 
> Say it isn't so!!!





It isn't so.

You are just a pale imitation.


----------



## the Jester

Copy cat said:
			
		

> It isn't so.
> 
> You are just a pale imitation.




Well, that's a relief.


----------



## Skade

How many clones are there?


----------



## Angcuru

To be technical, none.  A clone is a carbon copy of a living being, a perfect duplicate.

The only thing these guys are would be botched DNA experiments.


----------



## Angelikitty

DNA experiments he says.  Botched no less.  

While certainly one may make that case with Pyruhtkat and his hygiene I can assure you that the Demonic one and Apocalytic Kitty are far more dangerous than mere "experiments".  It would be wise to more fully understand the nature of the universe before claiming authority.  I can most assuredly tell you that I am not a clone at all.  I sprung fully formed from His consciousness armed with spear and shield, readcy to defend all that is good, holy and Feline from those that would do Evil.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty

Angelikitty said:
			
		

> I sprung fully formed from His consciousness armed with spear and shield, *readcy* to defend all that is good, holy and Feline from those that would do Evil.




Don't you mean hook and crook? Your perfection doesn't seem to apply to your spelling. Curious.


----------



## Copy cat

Hmmm. Yes. I see these didn't turn out very well. 

I won't charge for these copies, but next time please ask for help using the machines.


----------



## Piratecat

_Sooooo tempted to banhammer. Soooooo temmmmpted....._

*twitch*


----------



## Darrin Drader

Piratecat said:
			
		

> _Sooooo tempted to banhammer. Soooooo temmmmpted....._
> 
> *twitch*



 Its OK Piratecat. Just take a few deep breathes and repeat "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...."

Besides, banhammering the kitties would only make the rest of us who are entertained by all this sad.


----------



## Lola

Can't you just pen them up in Meta? Or does this forum not have that particular shiny switch?


----------



## Michael Morris

Avatar games are nice aren't they...


----------



## Angelikitty

My perfection is not in question.  "Readcy" is a new word, not yet deseminated among the masses.  I could tell you waht it means, but I would prefer you learn on your own.  Knoweldge must be worked for, fought for.    

As to the hook and crook - my hook is modular.  I may remove it and put on spear tips, q-tips, chopsticks, and semaphore flags.  My other hand is free to carry the shield or whatever device is necessary.  These items did not come when I sprung forth, I had to pick them up at later dates.


----------



## Umbran

Angelikitty said:
			
		

> My perfection is not in question.  "Readcy" is a new word, not yet deseminated among the masses.  I could tell you waht it means, but I would prefer you learn on your own.  Knoweldge must be worked for, fought for.




Well, I guess we will simply have to wait and see.  Until you are ready to *disseminate* exactly *what* these new words mean, we will simply have to guess at your divine intentions.


----------



## Piratecat's Left Paw

Angcuru said:
			
		

> To be technical, none.  A clone is a carbon copy of a living being, a perfect duplicate.




Not necessarily.

Biological clones simply have the exact same DNA.  They are most commonly (but not always) produced asexually...

If you cut a worm in half, and each half grows into a complete worm, those two worms are clones of each other.

An ameba that reproduces via binary fission, creates a pair of clones.

If you take a twig cutting from a tree, and cultivate that cutting into a new tree, the two trees are clones.

Indentical twins, are clones of each other, but not their parents.



			
				Baraendur said:
			
		

> Its OK Piratecat. Just take a few deep breathes and repeat "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...."
> 
> Besides, banhammering the kitties would only make the rest of us who are entertained by all this sad.




Yes, but some of us do seem to be getting just a little bit carried away, don't you think?


----------



## Skade

I now fall into the ban them all camp.  Just because it would amuse me.


----------



## Demonic Kitty

Skade said:
			
		

> I now fall into the ban them all camp.  Just because it would amuse me.



_Side with me, and I shall put in a good with Cthulhu for you.  Or Beelzebub if you wish, since Satan is vacationing in Siam at the moment._


----------



## Angelikitty

Listen not to the Demonic One's lies!  His Evil has even outcast him from Beelzebub's sight, and Chtullu does not answer his calls any more.  His soul has been sold to 14 differnt demons and one literary agent, and is doomed.  Do not follow him down that road!


----------



## Angelikitty

The boards declared that the last post was important enough to be said twice, I disagreed.


----------

